# Plumbing, Clogged drain piple of Washing Machine



## Snowflake10 (Dec 11, 2010)

Hi:
Recently, when drain-cycle started, there is a leak coming from the bottom of the Washing Machine. I called G.E. tech and he informed me there is a clog inside the 'drain pipe' that connected to the washing machine.

He told me he can do the job, but he has no proper tool to make it unclogged. Also, it's not under the cover of its warranty. 

At the local hardware store, the salesperson advised me 'pour liquid drain-cleaner.' However, I'm not really decided yet.:sad:

Your suggestion and imputs on this would be truly appreciated.

Thanks,


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Did the washer guy remove the filter at the bottom front of the machine and clean it out and the housing ?

For the drain pipe to become clogged, then whatever was clogging it would have had to have gotten through the filter and pump and it could be backing up on that and forcing its way out of a joint.

You'll be able to clean the filter and housing yourself then remove the pipe and you may be able to dislodge sufficient with a thin rod or straightened coathanger for the drain cycle to flush the rest.

When you remove the fliter, be prepared for water running out.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

How is the flow out of the drain pipe, is it still strong or is it weak?

If the flow is still good, but leaking, you probably have a leaking pump and needs to be replace. ( Been there myself)

Don't for get to unplug the AC line before serving it.

BG


----------



## Snowflake10 (Dec 11, 2010)

Thanks for the responses.

Draining water after washing laundry is no problem at all. 

The problem is, ... drain pipe located between washing machine and the wall has been clogged. 

How to unclog drain-pipe?

Thanks,


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

So we are talking about the rubber (maybe plastic) hose that goes outside the washer
to house drain, correct?

If so, a coat hanger, (use caution so you don't punch a hole in it) or replace it. They are not very pricy, probably under 10.00 USD.

BG


----------

